# Male african not eating after final molt



## T (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had my new mantis since about mid December and he was really small (L3) I think and has only molted a few times.Last night he molted and has wings.This morning I gave him a small cricket and hes not bothered.He watched it but didnt make any effort to catch it.Also im pretty sure hes male(I can get a pic)and hes smaller than my female and his abdomen doesnt reach past his wingtips.How much longer will he live?

Thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok to top it off they usually don't eat a day or two after a molt so don't worry. If his abdomen is like a pencil compared to your female then it's a male. Remember the females abdomen is like a shield the males are like a pencil. Hope that helps if not give us a picture.


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

Give him about 24-36 hours after molting before giving him food. This is normal. Males are much more petite than the females. The males abdomen is long and thin and ends in an upturned cup shape.


----------



## T (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks hes defo smaller than my female that I had.How long will he live now hes adult?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

about 3-4 months


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

It is very easy to sex adult mantids. Their abdomens are completly different looking.


----------

